# I've had a Stroke mid Cut



## RoryO (Feb 27, 2013)

Hey guys,

My first post on here and it's a big one for me.

I'm 23 and I had a stroke on the 4/10/2014.

I've been making a lot of progress cutting fat and now I'm freaking out about everything.

What does one eat when he cannot train and lives very sedimentary?

I was cutting on 42g carbs, 14g fat, 30g protein for 5 meals a day loosing 1kg a week.

This was working over the past 6 weeks loosing 6kg of fat..

What can I do?? I get stressed when I think I'm eating bad! So I need to put my head at ease and cut.


----------



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

Sorry to hear you've had a stroke.

tbh i'd not worry so much about your diet right now, and concentrate on your health. Whatever caused the stroke, be it high blood pressure or whatever, you need to be careful now for it not to happen again.

Just eat maintenance for the foreseeable, and go with what your doctors advise you for now.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

mate you had a stroke 3 days ago ffs. take a step back and re`assess


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

A stroke as in like a heart attack?!?!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

U had a stroke 3 days ago? And ur only 23? And ur worried about cutting :confused1:


----------



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> A stroke as in like a heart attack?!?!


Stroke is lack of blood to the brain. Nothing to do with the heart.


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

was it a stroke of good luck?

sorry, sorry, i couldn't help myself.

if you've just had a stroke i wouldnt worry about finishing your cut, id worry more about making sure your on the road to recovery and then get back on track with your fitness.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Don't jump to conclusions he may of just beat one out!


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

What caused it?


----------



## sniper16 (Oct 1, 2014)

U had a stroke 3 days ago? And ur on here.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Jesus man, sorry to hear that!

But at least now when your young you can still recover (full recoverys are possible!) though hey? 

Just eat at maintenance and eat healthy would be my opinion, but always put your doctors advise to full effect. You can continue training/dieting after your given the all clear.

All the best buddy, and keep us updated!


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> Don't jump to conclusions he may of just beat one out!


ahhhh man someone always beats me too the good gaffs.

All the best OP, just don't be doing what this crazy fool from over my way did...

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2594949/Fitness-obsessed-bodybuilder-said-invincible-died-massive-steroid-use-started-working-despite-TWO-heart-attacks-THREE-strokes.html


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

LeVzi said:


> Stroke is lack of blood to the brain. Nothing to do with the heart.


Oh really? I always thought it was a mini heart attack


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

You should probably chill out for a little...


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

please define stroke for us.

as in you had drooping face, slurred speech, unable to move your arms/ legs, visual disturbances, seizure, loss of consciousness

did you have a CT scan. and I doubt it is stroke, because you should be in hospital right now taking aspirin and maybe even not allowed to eat or drink till you are properly assessed by speech and language therapist.

of course if it is a stroke, I am sorry to hear that.

was it a bleed or an occlusion. did they try to use 'clot-buster'?

is it because of AAS use and you didn't check your haematocrit levels?

cutting unlikely to cause a stroke...you might get a blackout from low sugar, but not a stroke.

when you said stroke, did you mean passed out?


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

Not even joking I had one too about 5 days ago and was also on a cut

I looked it up and it was actually a seizure

The story is

I felt extremely sleepy around 5pm went to lie down and fell to sleep

Woke up around 8 and it felt like someone had been sat on my chest, and I was boiling hot, but I still had my clothes on so thought that was why, jumped up and took my jacket off, walked to my door, grabbed the handle and my body just spazzed out big time

Everything went black, my leg was stamping unctrollably and my hand on the door was shaking while still gripping it

I never fell over or lost consciousness though

It stopped, I walked over to the mirror my pupils were huge and my heart was racing, sat down on my bed took a few deep breaths and all was fine

Looked it up and seizures can be caused by standing up too quickly !

Really really strange experience and not one I wish to repeat lol


----------



## Neuroscience (Sep 9, 2014)

are you getting good medical treatment? you seem to have recovered quite well. do you have any mental or physical impairments right now?

health comes first. this is the greatest hobby in the world but not at cost of your health. take good care of yourself and let competent people take good care of you.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

Theseus said:


> please define stroke for us.
> 
> as in you had drooping face, slurred speech, unable to move your arms/ legs, visual disturbances, seizure, loss of consciousness
> 
> ...


add in TIA aswell


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

aqualung said:


> add in TIA aswell


yeah, definitely that too


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

BettySwallocks said:


> ahhhh man someone always beats me too the good gaffs.
> 
> All the best OP, just don't be doing what this crazy fool from over my way did...
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2594949/Fitness-obsessed-bodybuilder-said-invincible-died-massive-steroid-use-started-working-despite-TWO-heart-attacks-THREE-strokes.html


i remember reading about him... was being a bit stupid, after all that had happened surely he would have thought its not worth while.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

zasker said:


> i remember reading about him... was being a bit stupid, after all that had happened surely he would have thought its not worth while.


youd of thought so but obviously not lol


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

You still there, OP?


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Wow, terrible to hear, what happened?

Pretty much what everyone has already said - health is wealth my friend. You've got all the time in the world to 'cut' - as long as you recover properly first.


----------



## RoryO (Feb 27, 2013)

Yeah, i had a stroke. I suffered a blood clot to the frontal/ temperall lobe of my brain. This made me go blind and loose my sight until yesterday.

I do need to rest I agree, how ever I still have to eat. And I've lost about 7st over the past year and it freaks me out that I will gain weight again.

I know this sounds stupid!! It's been the key point to my days for so long and it's hard to change that!. 

I have to stay healthy and if I'm also eating to cut puts my head at ease through the day

I get it if you don't agree, just thought I would ask


----------



## RoryO (Feb 27, 2013)

I've had trombolosis, 2CT scans MRI scan Doppler scan and needed to have a lower Lumber puncture..

Why am I being doubted? Want me to post you my release letter and follow up dates and times with physio and Occupational Therapist??


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

RoryO said:


> Yeah, i had a stroke. I suffered a blood clot to the frontal/ temperall lobe of my brain. This made me go blind and loose my sight until yesterday.
> 
> I do need to rest I agree, how ever I still have to eat. And I've lost about 7st over the past year and it freaks me out that I will gain weight again.
> 
> ...


This is one of those times when you should not take one bit of notice of what is written by anyone on the internet. Any advice you get needs only to come from real life guys with a D and an R in front of their names.


----------



## sniper16 (Oct 1, 2014)

RoryO said:


> I've had trombolosis, 2CT scans MRI scan Doppler scan and needed to have a lower Lumber puncture..
> 
> Why am I being doubted? Want me to post you my release letter and follow up dates and times with physio and Occupational Therapist??


do you mean Thrombolysis?


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

sniper16 said:


> do you mean Thrombolysis?


really.. he is not a friggin neurologist


----------



## RoryO (Feb 27, 2013)

sniper16 said:


> do you mean Thrombolysis?


Yeah that's the spelling I was looking for.

It was referred to as "Clot-Buster" mainly.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

RoryO said:


> Yeah, i had a stroke. I suffered a blood clot to the frontal/ temperall lobe of my brain. This made me go blind and loose my sight until yesterday.
> 
> I do need to rest I agree, how ever I still have to eat. And I've lost about 7st over the past year and it freaks me out that I will gain weight again.
> 
> ...


Was it cholesterol related, then?


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

If it was a TIA then it's not to bad, not great but needs looking at obviously, a CVA is the big one to worry about fella


----------



## RoryO (Feb 27, 2013)

I asked the doctor this and she never confirmed what exactly caused it, it was more diagnosed by a web of issues. Nothing diet related though.

What was expressed through the short meetings had with her, it was due to tiredness, Stress, a laying issue of Graves Disease I had from years back and hereditary issues.


----------



## sniper16 (Oct 1, 2014)

BetterThanYou said:


> really.. he is not a friggin neurologist


sorry mate but I used to be a combat medic and have never herd of trombolosis.


----------



## RoryO (Feb 27, 2013)

I didn't suffer any motor issues or speech. Just my sight depleted for a short while and regained some vision yesterday, it's got better today also.

Basically I'm ****ting bricks and I'm trying to get a handle on my life right now. Diet, fitness, strength and well being along with my job has been my lifestyle and I've hit a big ass stone in the road here!

I'm just trying to figure out how to maintain a healthy lifestyle and keep myself happy with in myself.


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> ahhhh man someone always beats me too the good gaffs.
> 
> All the best OP, just don't be doing what this crazy fool from over my way did...
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2594949/Fitness-obsessed-bodybuilder-said-invincible-died-massive-steroid-use-started-working-despite-TWO-heart-attacks-THREE-strokes.html


"Mr Cooney, of Baildon, West Yorkshire, who was also taking physique enhancing supplements including milk thistle"

Milk thistle physique enhancing? lol

Heard that's like tren with a pipette lol


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

RoryO said:


> I didn't suffer any motor issues or speech. Just my sight depleted for a short while and regained some vision yesterday, it's got better today also.
> 
> Basically I'm ****ting bricks and I'm trying to get a handle on my life right now. Diet, fitness, strength and well being along with my job has been my lifestyle and I've hit a big ass stone in the road here!
> 
> I'm just trying to figure out how to maintain a healthy lifestyle and keep myself happy with in myself.


Try piecing it back together slowly, not starting with your diet man.

Spend some down time with family rest up and relax and take it easy for a good few weeks at the least, don't worry about work.

You seem like you are very stressed about this when it's the time you need to be most relaxed.

Don't feel being vulnerable is a bad thing, it's about how we get up again that counts, you just don't need to do that In a rush. No ones going to blame you for taking time out. The would Infact encourage it trust me..


----------



## RoryO (Feb 27, 2013)

You all do make valid points to be fair, I will just sit back for a while and figure out my situation.

Thanks guys


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

If you went blind how did you type this thread??


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

mrwright said:


> If you went blind how did you type this thread??


Got his guide dog to do it


----------



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Oh really? I always thought it was a mini heart attack


Nah mate, heart can be fine, but a stroke can happen anyway.

Normally high BP can cause it. In this guys case I'd not want to hazzard a guess, his GP and consultant in the hospital will put him on aspirin for a while i'd think.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

thromboembolic stroke is very rare in such a young age, because even if blood pressure is very high, smokes like a chimney, cholesterol high as skyscrapper, there are only so many years the blood vessels are under these damages.

most common cause of thromboembolic stroke in young people is the blood clot travelled from elsewhere and blocked the blood supply to the brain...one condition that has to be ruled out is hole in the heart. could be undetectable until you have a bubble test. So, if I were you, I'll make sure you got that in the pipeline..

visual problem usually caused by blockage in the occipital lobe instead of frontal/temporal lobe. frontal is more on muscle movement.

hope you are not 'discharged' by the hospital with no further plan...

stay safe and get well soon.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Has stroke...... is posting on UKM about doing a cut 3 days later... Fcukn hardcore imo. srs


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

i hope you get better soon mate. eat healthy and you should be good


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

Theseus said:


> thromboembolic stroke is very rare in such a young age, because even if blood pressure is very high, smokes like a chimney, cholesterol high as skyscrapper, there are only so many years the blood vessels are under these damages.
> 
> most common cause of thromboembolic stroke in young people is the blood clot travelled from elsewhere and blocked the blood supply to the brain...one condition that has to be ruled out is hole in the heart. could be undetectable until you have a bubble test. So, if I were you, I'll make sure you got that in the pipeline..
> 
> ...


You seem very intelligent on the matter

Can you read my post in this thread about my seizure type episode and give me your thoughts please ?


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

BaronSamedii said:


> Not even joking I had one too about 5 days ago and was also on a cut
> 
> I looked it up and it was actually a seizure
> 
> ...


seems like vasovagal attack

could be due to dehydration or even low blood sugar, recent vomiting/ diarrhoea, or on fat burners (i.e. ECA, clen, dnp). or simply too hot in the room for too long and you became dehydrated.

if you were sweating and hot in bed for a long time, you could have lost a lot of water. standing up quickly and doing something right after a prolonged period of lying down, naturally you blood pressure will drop suddenly. the drop becomes very pronounced if there isn't enough fluid in your blood vessels. Your adrenaline gland will sense that drop in blood pressure and pump out adrenaline to increase your blood supply to your brain and the rest of your body, but it may make your heart pumping fast (part of the mechanism to speed up blood supply to the rest of your body), if it isn't quick enough, it may cause black out, sometimes even temporary loss of consciousness, legs giving way and fall.

it doesn't look like a seizure. not partial seizure and not absence seizure either, both of these seizure doesn't cause loss of consciousness. and of course you did not have generalised seizure, where you dropped on the floor, fitting, biting your tongue and maybe even emptying your bladder and bowel uncontrollably (definitely not that).


----------



## RoryO (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks fellas, I'm just stressing about my progress being lost. As you all would I bet?

By preparing and calculating food it gives me something to do while floating around at home.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

RoryO said:


> Thanks fellas, I'm just stressing about my progress being lost. As you all would I bet?
> 
> By preparing and calculating food it gives me something to do while floating around at home.


Hey there. Why don't you continue with your meal prepping but perhaps increase your caloric intake to a nice maintenance or slight surplus so that your body is getting all the nutrition it needs to recover nicely? It is highly unlikely you will gain a lot of fat just because you've had to intercept your 'cut'.


----------



## RoryO (Feb 27, 2013)

I don't know why ??

You make so much sense but my mind thinks that I will end up 20st again and loose what I've worked for.

Trying to reprogram is harder than the sickness.

If I can figure out how to sort my mind, I can do anything.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

RoryO said:


> I don't know why ??
> 
> You make so much sense but my mind thinks that I will end up 20st again and loose what I've worked for.
> 
> ...


Trust me, I know this feeling (not from dieting down but from dropping down to 46kg due to anorexia and then the mental battle to put the weight back on) - the psychology is the hardest battle to deal with... of course it's a completely different situation in that your goal is not to put all the weight back on of course (whereas my goal WAS to put weight on), but I can relate to the fear of weight gain for sure.

I understand that it must be very frustrating to hear everyone say the same thing; relax, recover, eat more... - and yes this is not what you're hoping to hear, I see that and know where you're coming from.

The best way to look at this is to be both pragmatic but realistic; you want to find a nice middle ground and commit to something that is going to be both beneficial for your body and mind also.

Perhaps organise a gradual reverse-diet; you will NOT gain all your weight back on. Start your meal prep again and increase your caloric intake each week. What's your maintenance (do you know?) and what's your current intake?

Weight gain is very easy to keep track of, don't worry. There's one rule that never fails when it comes to our physiology and psychology; gradual progress is always best. This can be applied to anything in life whether it's diet, training, supplementation, drugs, rehab from drugs..! ... shocking the system for the most part is never the best protocol for longevity and health.

You can stay in control of your meal prep and work on getting your diet back to maintenance in no time, with minimal fat gain (if any) - and this in turn will also help you with a nice cruise back to full health again. So, when you next decide to cut again this is also going to be very beneficial because your metabolism will have a break from the deficit, will ramp up again, your endocrine system will be balanced etc.. and you'll be at a very good level to continue your next phase of the cut.

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## djcuuna1 (Sep 19, 2009)

f......k .we take are health for granted my dad just had hes 4th stroke for you being so young feel for you...be safe just take it easy all the best with your health...


----------



## RoryO (Feb 27, 2013)

kristina said:


> Trust me, I know this feeling (not from dieting down but from dropping down to 46kg due to anorexia and then the mental battle to put the weight back on) - the psychology is the hardest battle to deal with... of course it's a completely different situation in that your goal is not to put all the weight back on of course (whereas my goal WAS to put weight on), but I can relate to the fear of weight gain for sure.
> 
> I understand that it must be very frustrating to hear everyone say the same thing; relax, recover, eat more... - and yes this is not what you're hoping to hear, I see that and know where you're coming from.
> 
> ...


This does make a lot of sense, thank you.

The best thing I can possibly do is just make sure it all doesn't go to crap..

Thank you for taking the time to write that reply!


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Very scary stuff, I'm sorry that happened to you. Hopefully there is no lasting neurological damage and you make a full recovery and this never happens again. Did the doctor prescribe any medication to reduce blood pressure or give any clues as to how this may have occured?


----------

